# Need very large camera backpack



## kirispupis (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I currently have a ThinkTankPhoto Airport Accelerator that I rather like, but I wish I could hold more gear in it. I am looking for a larger camera bag. So far the only bag I have found is the Lowepro 600AW, but I am curious if there are better choices.

The following is what I currently carry in my bag: 
5D3 with 200-400/1.4x attached
70-200/2.8 II
TS-E 17
TS-E 24 II
100L macro
8-15 fisheye
24-105
2x III extender
270EX II flash
CPL, ND, and other small accessories

I am looking for a camera bag that can store all of the above and my MP-E 65 and MT-24EX, which I had to remove from my camera bag when I bought the 200-400.

The following are my main requirements.
- Needs to work well for hiking. The TTP does not do very well there. This is my main concern with the Gura Gear bags, which are the only other large bags I am aware of. 
- Does not need to fit in the overhead of an airplane. My TTP bag will continue to serve that purpose.

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## Skulker (Jan 15, 2014)

I use the low pro 600, you can certainly cram in a lot of kit.

but i have been told by a couple of seasoned travelers never to pack the camera attached to a long lens. To reduce the risk of damage to the mounts. You might like to consider this.

If you would like me to test the 200-400 in the case I can let you have my shipping address.


----------



## timcz (Jan 15, 2014)

What about a gura gear kiboko? I have a 26 but it also comes in a 32 which fits a load of gear into it. 

One of the best bags I've ever owned. Not as comfy as my f stop tilopa, but each has it's place. It's still comfy enough loaded up, just not fstop comfy. Much better than my old lowepro nature trekker. I can't imagine many bags being too comfy with that much weight. Fstop satori with an xl-icu maybe?


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a Tamrac Expedition 7x backpack, which I get can get a 7D and 60D with grips, a 70-200 2.8 IS 2, 27-70, 10-22, 50mm 1.8 and a few odds and ends, but for your configuration, I would suggest the 9x (the biggest).

http://www.tamrac.com/bagfinder/

If you're considering putting things in the hold, then I'd suggest a solid case like a Peli, as they bounce and camera gear doesn't.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 15, 2014)

timcz said:


> What about a gura gear kiboko? I have a 26 but it also comes in a 32 which fits a load of gear into it.
> 
> One of the best bags I've ever owned. Not as comfy as my f stop tilopa, but each has it's place. It's still comfy enough loaded up, just not fstop comfy. Much better than my old lowepro nature trekker. I can't imagine many bags being too comfy with that much weight. Fstop satori with an xl-icu maybe?


Here is a review Craig recently did on the Gura Gear 32L with a 200-400 inside:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/gura-gear-launches-new-color-for-bataflae/


----------



## shutr2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Look at the f-stop packs, Mountain Series, http://fstopgear.com. Either the Tilopa BC or the larger Satori EXP. Get the x-Large ICU to fit inside the pack. I have the Tilopa BC with the large ICU and love it.

Bruce


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2014)

kirispupis,

I posted about this a few months back (with similar needs) and got tons of great advice and suggestions from CR members. Check out the thread here - and after all of my research, I think the very expensive Gura Gear bags are probably the best bet. I haven't bought one yet because around the time I was ready to buy, I sustained a serious neck injury that has kept me from shooting for the last few months. Luckily I'm on the mend and I plan to buy a Bataflae soon.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17009.0


----------

